# Right-Handed or Left-Handed?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm a lefty! How 'bout you?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm a righty, but I'm trying to teach myself to be ambidextrous. It's not pretty.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Right handed.

Unless I'm holding my phone.  For some reason, I hold my phone in my left hand.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Right.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Although my play Wii Play tennis better with my left


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Right.
Although for the fun of it I will try things with my left. I'm ok with the computer mouse, my writing is decent, and eating cereal is entertaining.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> Right handed.
> 
> Unless I'm holding my phone. For some reason, I hold my phone in my left hand.


That's so you can use your right hand for anything more complex than holding the phone to your ear. 

I am very right-handed. Detailed work with the hands is not as big an issue (e.g. typing or playing piano with both hands, working the valves on a trumpet with the right hand or on a French horn with the left), but forget writing with a pen, and if you want a good laugh, ask me to throw a ball with my left arm.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm a lefty.  In my family there were 7 kids and 4 of us left handed.  I don't really try to do anything right handed as it really feels unnatural, I just do what everyone does with their other hand, type, play instruments etc.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm probably left-handed naturally as I usually write with my left but I can do both quite easily.  Use either hand almost equally for all other pursuits without even really thinking about it.

I was actually told in 4th grade by the teacher I was one of the few truly ambidextrous people they'd ever met.
Made me feel quite special for about five minutes


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Monique said:


> I'm a righty, but I'm trying to teach myself to be ambidextrous. It's not pretty.


I'm a righty as well and I used to try and teach myself to be ambidextrous when I got bored during classes. I would write all my notes with my left hand, but that stopped when a classmate asked to copy down my notes. Yikes, so embarrassing. I didn't know whether to explain, or just let her think I had terrible handwriting! I ended up not saying anything.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> I'm a righty as well and I used to try and teach myself to be ambidextrous when I got bored during classes. I would write all my notes with my left hand, but that stopped when a classmate asked to copy down my notes. Yikes, so embarrassing. I didn't know whether to explain, or just let her think I had terrible handwriting! I ended up not saying anything.


That's funny. I have the _worst_ handwriting imaginable. I've always gotten complaints about it. It's been so long since I'd had to write in-class essays or anything, I'd almost forgotten.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I am very right handed - I can not think of anything I do with my left.  However, when I competed in track and Field (a very long time ago) I found out that I was left footed.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I am right handed, but I use the phone with left. My oldest daughter is a lefty, but she does all sports righty. 

Linda


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Right handed.  Practiced various things with my left.  Can send Morse Code with my left, not as fast, but smoother than my right -- or I could 25 years ago.  Taught myself to write with my left, but never near as good as with my right.  Played hockey left, golf or baseball right--never any good at any of them.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Ambi. Might have been natural as a kid, but was "trained" by teachers to be a righty... then in HS, I found that certain things I did better left, archery & shooting. Turns out I'm left-eye dominant. So I started doing everything with both hands, and never had problems again.

DH is a true Southpaw, and back when he was in school, one of his teachers TIED his left hand down to the desk so that he was forced to use his right. (this was the 60's). It didbn't matter, he is still a lefty, can barely use silverware in his right to get food... no right-coordination.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I am a righty, but I drive with my left. I can actually do most things well withmy left, although my writting is a lot less legible and eating feels weird.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Righty, but I use my lefthand for random stuff. I eat with my left hand sometimes and drive with it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm right-handed and DH is left-handed.  He uses a computer mouse in his right hand so he can take notes with his left.  So I learned to mouse left-handed when needed since my handwriting is horrible with my left hand.


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm ambidextrous. I mostly write with my left hand, but when it was unusable I got into writing with my right in a couple of hours. I use right handed mouse, play table-tennis with the right, etc. Legs are different thought, in soccer I usually make passes more comfortably with the right, however shoot more accurately (and powerfully) with the left. Which is a good thing as I can keep surprising the opponents


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

Being left handed was never an issue for me.  My mother, my father, my grandmother, and I are all left handed.  However I always say that I'm left handed but right dominant if that makes any sense.  I eat, brush my hair and teeth, hold my kindle, and write with my left hand, but i do most everything else with my right.  -Perhaps because my left hand always has a book in it? At work (I'm a CAD operator who uses a digitizing board) I use my right to control both my mouse and puck. In yet another story of a left handed person living in a right handed world, I never thought of ask the tech guys to make it left handed for me.  I also chop foods with the knife in my right hand-a scary thought I know considering the fact that using my right hand, I can't pick up food even if i'm using a spoon.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I am very nearly ambidextrous. I also often confuse left and right unless I think about it. (This became apparent to me soon after I learned to read text that was upsidedown or mirror image.) 

While I normally write with my right hand, when I write with my left hand it is readable and my signature is recognizable as mine although it does look as if it was written by a third grader. I am sure that the difference is mainly due to lack of practice. I can use a mouse easily with either hand. I tend to use a mouse with my left hand at work and with my right hand at home. I will often put my keys in my left pocket. If I do, then I use my left hand to unlock or lock doors. If my keys are in my purse, then I use my right hand to unlock/lock doors. When working with tools, such as shovels, rakes, wire cutters, etc., for an extended period of time, I will switch hands when one gets tired. 

One time, when trying to teach someone how to eat with chop sticks, that person said it was too hard to learn as I was right-handed and she was left-handed. Although I had not eaten with chop sticks left-handed before, I switched them to my left hand and continued the lesson and finished eating the meal with my left hand. While I was a bit slower at first, by the end of the meal it was nearly as automatic as eating with chop sticks in my right hand. 

When folding paper, I also alternate hands. When origami diagram instructions say to repeat a series of folds on the other side, I do not have trouble switching the diagrams in my head and will usually fold with the holding and folding hands reversed.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Left handed for writing and playing racquet sports, right handed for golf and cricket.  Ambi for almost everything else, mouse positions don't bother me


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm a righty...but like some others, I drive with my left hand. Go figure. 

Sandy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am a right-hand user.
But when in the first grade I used to always reach with my left hand for a pencil to practice printing.
But the teacher whacked my hand every time  - eventually I learned to use my right hand only.
So I don't really know if I might have been either left-handed or ambidextrous.
My mother most definitely was left handed.
And there are a bunch of strength-related things that I do with my left hand rather than with my right.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My father was probably naturally left-handed but was forced to use his right hand. He grew up ambidextrous. He vowed that none of his children would be forced to be right-handed. All of us grew up right-handed or ambidextrous.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Try this:

Point both index fingers out in the space in front of you. Think with your dominant hand and write your name in cursive in the air.  Let your other hand move naturally.  Something surprising should happen


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

UltraPremiumDeluxe said:


> Try this:
> 
> Point both index fingers out in the space in front of you. Think with your dominant hand and write your name in cursive in the air. Let your other hand move naturally. Something surprising should happen


I tried and nothing happened but with my dw it worked what does it mean if nothing happens ...  we r both right handed


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Nothing happened when I tried it either.


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay I'll lead you guys a bit. Let your non-dominant hand mirror your dominant one. (Works way better if you're a righty!!) You shouldn't have to think about it, once you get it started you can make symmetrical air-patterns all day, no matter how intricate, just by having your dominant hand lead.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a lifelong lefty...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I can easily get either hand to mirror the other or get one hand to duplicate the other. However if I don't think about one hand at all then it stays still. Maybe that is because I often have my hands doing different things.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

Alright, who put feet? I WANT ANSWERS!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I am right-handed, but trying to become left-handed as the tendons in my right arm are degenerating and I am losing mobility in that arm.  Most everyday motions (reaching, grabbing, picking up, driving, brushing teeth, etc.) are becoming more natural.  Left-mousing is easy now, but writing is still difficult (cursive is easier than printing, numbers are horrible) and I have been unable to train my left arm/hand to bowl.  Anyway, I voted "right", but hopefully in a few more months it will be "ambidextrous".


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I think of my left hand as the smart one and my right hand as the stupid brute.  I do strength-requiring things with my right hand (so if it gets hurt, at least the brain is okay, lol).  I write with my left.  I am right-eye dominant, which is good since I cannot cut using scissors with my left hand.  Growing up, school never had "lefty" scissors or they'd have ONE dull pair so I always used right-handed scissors.  I use my left hand to cut with knives.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I was in my 20's before I could hold a pen or fork in my right hand without manually assigning finger positions with my left hand.  Although today I eat two-handed like a proper European Texan - just backwards.  I'm VERY left handed and left-handedness is a dominant trait amongst the men on my mother's side.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Lefty


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am right-handed and have no talent at anything with my left.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I use my right hand but I have distinct memories of writing with my left hand and having a ruler come down sharply on the hand...

My older son was very strongly left handed. From the moment he started reaching for things it was clear he was a lefty. The other son seemed to be pretty ambidextrous until he burned his left hand on his grandpa's cigarette. When the bandages came off, he was right handed...

Patrisha


----------



## Nicolas (Apr 25, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I drive left-handed (5-speed, so little choice)


As my brother and father are both strictly right handed, they always freak out when I drive "left on the wheel, right on the gear" over a long time, especially in the city. They wouldn't do that as they aren't confident enough with their left hand.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am right handed and so was my mother. I say was, even though she is still around and doing just fine because she had a stroke several years ago (at a much younger age than most) and she lost the use of her right hand. She had to train herself to become left handed. She was very awkward at first, but she has adapted. In fact, she started painting just a couple of years ago and produces much more lovely paintings with the "wrong" hand (as she puts it) than she did back when she was younger and painted with her right.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Right handed but started as left handed.  I was made to change- way back when.  I still do many things with my left hand and sometimes alternate between left and right to do things.

My daughter is right handed.  My son is left handed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2010)

lonestar said:


> Right handed but started as left handed. I was made to change- way back when. I still do many things with my left hand and sometimes alternate between left and right to do things.


They tried to do that to me too, but I resisted! I'm sorry we lost you!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> They tried to do that to me too, but I resisted! I'm sorry we lost you!


I'm not totally lost- I do many things with my left hand. Way back in college, my roommates were amazed that I put my makeup on using both hands. I do the left side of my face with my left hand and the right side with my right hand. I thought everyone did it that way. I cut meat with my left hand but eat with my right. I sometimes write with my left hand though it is not as good. I don't think about it much until someone mentions it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

When I wear contact lenses I put the right one in with my right hand and the left one in with my left hand.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I write with my right hand but my left hand does most everything else. If i use a desktop computer instead of my laptop, i work the mouse with my left hand, i use touch pads with my left hand. At a push i could write with my left hand but im not as fast or as neat so i woudnt say i was ambidextrous at all.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

Annalog said:


> When I wear contact lenses I put the right one in with my right hand and the left one in with my left hand.


I did that for the very-short period of time I wore contact lenses.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm not naturally Ambidextrous, my right hand is more dominant, but I've thought myself to use my left one as much as my right one. 

I started doing that for just in case that I ever happened to lose one hand. I planned ahead for redundancy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> They tried to do that to me too, but I resisted! I'm sorry we lost you!


My first/second grade teacher was old school and tried to get me to write right handed but my mother went to bat for me and made her stop badgering me to switch hands. But, she still made me tilt my page to the left like all the other kids so I wrote hook handed until 10th grade when I finally realized I could switch to a right hand tilt and stop smudging and smearing every paper .... but then I had to re-learn how to write holding my hand a new way.


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a righty. When I was a kid, I found it amusing to practice writing with the left hand. I'd gotten pretty good at it, but that was a long time ago. Whenever I sign greeting cards from my pets, I use my left hand to sign their names.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Ambi.
I wrote left handed naturally, but went to Catholic school in the 60's and the Nuns taped my left arm to my chair, still have scars on my wrist from the tape being pulled off so much (recess, lunch, every time we had to get up). I can now write either handed, but handwriting terrible from both   . Do almost everything else with whatever hand is available without thinking about it. My husband says watching is "sort of strange". He says I'll eat with one hand, and then if I put utensil down will pick it up with the other and go on, and that I'll turn a door nob with either hand. My daughter and Husband are both left handed, they eat left, but do door nobs with their right.  I don't notice it.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

Right, but I Kindle with my left, leaves my right available for snacking. 

I am very glad that they put left buttons on the K3. I really miss them on on the KDXG.


----------

